# All-wall discount code



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Trying to place an order with all-wall, can't get it to accept the discount code. Did they stop allowing it? Change it? Anyone else have trouble? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I just used it. Didn't work online though. Had to call it in.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You message them. Say who you are. Then they load your account with auto discounts.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Very hush hush back door they need to hear your voice and make sure ur not mexican


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Very hush hush back door they need to hear your voice and make sure ur not mexican


Really!? Take a look at the sales team before you go too far with that theory.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Also would like to add that I just had a very good experience with the sales team at all wall. Good job guys.


----------

